# Dont sleep too long



## buiduyen (Jul 29, 2015)

A new survey out has said sleeping for 8 hours a more can course a whole range of health problems, such as memory, or even a stroke. The survey says that you are likely to live longer if you sleep between 6 - 7 hours per night.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm always suspicious of "one size fits all" medical theories. It has been considered true for a long time that people in general need less sleep as they get older: teenagers may need eight hours (or even more) of sleep because they're still growing: the elderly often seem to do well on six hours or so. I'm curious also about how whoever did this survey determined that sleep time is a causative factor in longevity, rather than just being correlated with it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 29, 2015)

It also depends on your lifestyle. If you are manually moving bricks all day as opposed to a desk job, you may need more sleep. Or conversely, if you think all day long your brain may need more down time to compensate.

For me, anything less than 8 hours for an extended time period leaves me viciously irritable with an unability to concentrate/remember, as well as being uncoordinated. 

Short term, i can do little to no sleep, but 8 is my happy medium. And ideally, those hourse are between 11:30 pm and 7:30 am.

I guess it comes down to...i might live longer but i would be a miserable SOB and make everyone else miserable too. Compromise on quality vs quantity of life, I suppose...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 29, 2015)

lol.. I am weird about sleep. I suffer with insomnia frequently. But when I do sleep it is normally 6 hours. If I sleep more than 6 hours, my body is very slow. On the other hand, if I sleep less that 4, I am like a crazy ball (the ball that comes with jacks) I am bouncing off the walls. Also, anything less than 4 I am very cranky. 5 -6 hours is about average for me.


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm always suspicious of "one size fits all" medical theories. It has been considered true for a long time that people in general need less sleep as they get older: teenagers may need eight hours (or even more) of sleep because they're still growing: the elderly often seem to do well on six hours or so. I'm curious also about how whoever did this survey determined that sleep time is a causative factor in longevity, rather than just being correlated with it.



Agreed about 1 size fits all, as well as whether they determined causation versus correlation -- especially as a lot of health issues can lead to fatigue and more sleep, which is not the same as saying that more sleep leads to more health problems.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 29, 2015)

I think this is spam, first post by the author with some weird medical advice and links to some foreign nut sales website on his sig, literally selling nuts (don't click them I checked on a VM browser). Also yes, there are innumerable third factors that could be causative for both related variables. From lifestyle differences (people who get limit their sleep also being more likely to exercise as type A personalities for example) to related medical conditions that increase sleep time (sleep apnea and depression for example).

My advice to the original poster is to kick up the hyperbole! Make the title like "The shocking truth about sleeping EXPOSED" or "you've been sleeping wrong your whole life!" or call it a life hack! I demand higher quality click-baiting.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 29, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> My advice to the original poster is to kick up the hyperbole! Make the title like "The shocking truth about sleeping EXPOSED".



Plus, the double entendre would bring in all the voyeurs.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn you Doc, I wanted to rep you for using _entendre_ and _voyeurs_ in the same sentence, but apparently you say such things too often because I am unable to...


----------



## Tad (Jul 30, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Damn you Doc, I wanted to rep you for using _entendre_ and _voyeurs_ in the same sentence, but apparently you say such things too often because I am unable to...



Got him for you.


----------



## Sensuelle (Nov 2, 2015)

This is interesting to know if sleeping more than 8 hours actually carries health risks. I tend to sleep ALOT but I think that is because I am out of work and get so bored. I am around 300llbs now and thinking of starting to lose some. I find reading the dimensions stories in bed and then having a sleep to be really quite a luxury. Things will change once I get working again I guess.


----------

